
Demystifying Containers, Docker, and Kubernetes - samaysharma
https://cloudblogs.microsoft.com/opensource/2019/07/15/how-to-get-started-containers-docker-kubernetes/
======
simonebrunozzi
I would love to travel back in time to, say, 10 years ago, and show a print of
this blog post to people.

Explaining containers would be the easy part.

Explaining Microsoft, the open source company, on the other hand...

~~~
olyjohn
> Microsoft, the open source company.

I'm curious what makes you think they're an open source company. As far as I
know, they have only open-sourced things that will attract developers back
into their ecosystem. And only out of desperation that developers were leaving
in droves. They only open-source things that benefit them. Have they ever
open-sourced anything that benefited others before themselves?

~~~
tracker1
Considering everything surrounding .Net Core alone, is as significant as most
"open source" companies tend to release. They've commit a lot of resources
into open source. I wouldn't call them an open source company, but a software
& services company.

They've largely open-sourced what could be considered common place pieces with
lots of competition, while keeping some secret sauce, and advancing their
rental models (azure, o365, etc).

